# Where can I buy Hickory Chips On the island of Oahu Hawaii?



## rayb (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello all, I just moved here about 6 months ago and finally got myself a smoker. Does nayone know where I can buy Wood for smoking on this island? I have searched quite a few places and can only find the hickory charcoal briquets. Plenty of places have the Kiawe wood chunks but I am wanting to use hickory right now. Is there any good place to shop for wood on this island? Id rather not buy online unless I have to. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## rocor98 (Mar 3, 2012)

Circa 2009

I didn't think anywhere on Oahu had good wood chips. I saw some weber ones at city mill and some okay looking ones at Walmart. So, I decided to try online. I was looking for wood chips online on Amazon and a bag of wood chips is about $7 (without shipping costs) and wood chunks were about $15.  Meh.

Then I went to Whole Foods and there was a little rack by the seafood and dairy section that had a bag of cherry, mesquite and hickory wood chips for $3-5 AND by the butcher section, there was 10 lb bags of Kiawe wood chunks (in ziploc bags) for $5.99!!! Freaking awesome!

That was on the web quick search .........

How about we switch .. I go there you come here .. You find chips and snow .. I will just look for a beach ... :-)

Ross


----------



## rayb (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks a ton!! Im gonna go check it out here in a bit. I miss the snow actually as do my kids but no I dont wanna trade, Im enjoying the 80 degree rainy weather at the moment! Sorry


----------



## rocor98 (Mar 3, 2012)

These guys claim to be webber dealers .. May be just a tag .. Call them 

http://www.bloglines.com/company/2353549/Gaspro.808-671-5435



80 degrees ... I just fainted .......


  Ross


----------



## ronrude (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have a Home Depot or Lowes, give them a try.


----------



## rayb (Mar 3, 2012)

Awsome, so I ran up to home depot, which is much much closer to me than honolulu and much to my suprise they had cherry, hickory, and apple wood chunks! Needless to say I am set for a while now! Thanks for the help all and happy smoking!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Just curious, how much did they cost you ???
 


RayB said:


> Awsome, so I ran up to home depot, which is much much closer to me than honolulu and much to my suprise they had cherry, hickory, and apple wood chunks! Needless to say I am set for a while now! Thanks for the help all and happy smoking!


----------



## rayb (Mar 4, 2012)

A 10 pound bag of hickory ran me 12.99 and 5 lbs of apple was 7.99 as was 5 lbs of the cherry. All in all I spent about 50 or so bucks on wood. It should last a bit but I ran through 5 lbs of the apple wood tonight on the ribeyes I just made and another dozen eggs.


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 4, 2012)

RayB, thanks for the information, I was just curious about the cost on the island. You said something about eggs, are you smoking eggs??? How are you doing them? I have been reading a little about them and have been wanting to give it a try….


----------



## rayb (Mar 4, 2012)

Shoneyboy, I know there are a few different ways to do the eggs. The way I do them is to just put the raw eggs on the top shelf of my smoker for about an hour and make sure the water pan is nice and full. Since egg shells are porous they take in a nice smoke flavor. Have to be careful though cause if the smoker gets too hot or you leave them in too long the shells will crack which is why I usually smoke them after I smoke something else. They are still good if the shells crack just kind of a pain to peel. When I smoke a dozen, they rarely last a day with my family. Everyone I have try them usually loves them. I have used hickory, mesquite, and apple wood to smoke them and really like them all. I know another way to smoke them is to soak them in a brine or something before you smoke them, not sure what to use or how to do it that way though. If you find a recipe for the brine or how to smoke them another way please let me know cause I am open to try another way as well. I have a picture of a dozen smoked eggs on my profile here if you want to see what they look like after smoking.


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 4, 2012)

How about Home Depot?  Have bought hickory wood chips and other varieties there here iSUBMITn Vegas..


----------



## rayb (Mar 4, 2012)

Yup Home Depot is where I ended up getting them Smokin Vegas. They had a good variety and it wasnt too far of a drive! Thank you


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 4, 2012)

...puttin some eggs on the smoker that I just pulled some Bershire pork ribs from.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. So how long does it take to smoke an egg? Can't exactly use a probe thermometer to find out when it's ready.


----------



## rayb (Mar 4, 2012)

I usually put a dozen on for about an hour. Youll know if its too long cause the shells will crack. They are still good if the shells crack just kinda hard to peel!


----------



## rayb (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me know what you think of the eggs, I would love some feedback on them other than my close family and friends!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you found some wood! I lived in Wahiawa 20 some years ago! Don't miss it though. I smoke eggs all the time (great smoked then pickled or smoked and deviled) and I boil them then peel and onto a cold smoke for about an hour. I also have soft boiled and smoked in the shell and from completely raw state. They are so good.


----------



## solo (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi my name is Solo,

I want to introduce to you that I have many nice and well perserved Keawe, already chopped and easy to use. My number is 808-699-1972, and if you know someone that is interested in buying Keawe wood please contact me, we will make a deal. The keawe woods that i have right now, can fill 5 to 10 of 20 footer containers. Thank You


----------

